# All national forest service developed areas CLOSED, including boat ramps



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll its a bit rediculous when taxes are still coming out of my paychecks, if they end up closing national forest roads because of this shutdown I won't comply for such BS. But the DWR was informed they will be shut down:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1280-closures-on-national-forests.html


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

This is BS!! Screw them! We pay taxes this is our land we should be able to use it when we want.-O,-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It makes no sense when where the boss and it is us paying them, yet we are being held more and more hostage the farther this goes by people who think there going to scare us into being their slaves. They have no right to tell us where we can go or what we can do on the land we pay for with our tax money, which there still collecting. What happens if we don't comply and we use their ramp, or camp in their campground? And on top of that shutting all this stuff down is taking more time and resources than just leaving it open, what the hell is an already built boat ramp costing them?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Exactly! Not to make this to political but they, Obama, are trying to hurt the American people to make a statement. 
Closing our National Parks and Monuments is not going to help the budget. Laying off everyone in Washington will!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

That's pretty dumb. Why do you need a government budget to keep an existing concrete boat ramp open? If anything it costs more to close the boat ramp than it does to just leave everything alone!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> And on top of that shutting all this stuff down is taking more time and resources than just leaving it open, what the hell is an already built boat ramp costing them?


It is also costing them revenue from those campgrounds and boat ramps. Many of us who visit such sites pay user fees to companies that run these areas who in turn lease it from the federal govt. So not only is it costing money to enforce such closer but they are losing money from the revenue these companies pay them in lease fees. These areas actually make money for the govt, this has nothing to do with spending but a way to hurt the american people and try and get us to fold. We need to hold our ground on this one!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Another thing is that I bought a season pass for 365 days of access to flaming gorge and strawberry. I've already paid for the access they now wish to deny me. I smell a breach of contract there. 

And American land and leisure would probably have an incredible lawsuit for a breach of the terms of their lease by the USFS.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Our national parks make $30 million a DAY, why on earth they shut down one of the few things that are actually making a profit for this country is beyond me.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The best thing we can do for such rediculous BS is not comply. It's our land, a few government officials have no more say over it than us. We work hard and send our taxes to babies who think there our boss.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DWR has taken down the bulletin linked above. It's not on the front page of the utahwildlife.gov site either.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The best thing we can do for such rediculous BS is not comply. It's our land, a few government officials have no more say over it than us. We work hard and send our taxes to babies who think there our boss.


I'm with you on this screw them do what you want.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

There is simply no basis in law for Resident Obama's handling of the National Park/Monuments.

The federal Anti-Deficiency Act governs the issue in two parts.

The first 13 USC 1341, says, the government can't spend money or contract for services for which there is no appropriation.

The second, 13 USC 1342, is written in tortured language and effectively says the agency managers can keep workers on the job for "emergencies involving the safety of human life or the protection of property." The section clarifies that those emergencies for which you keep manpower in place must be "imminent."

There is absolutely nothing in this statute that requires the construction of new barriers to public/open spaces the citizenry historically enjoys that bear no imminent risk of personal injury or the damage to property. If there were an imminent risk of either, the government is authorized to man for the risk. The government is given no right or authority to exclude the public at a higher cost than simply manning police/fire. If people are traveling to Old Faithful every 90 minutes, the Park Service is fully authorized to man the normal practices and procedures that keep the people from standing on top of the geyser hole. They ARE NOT authorized to engage in new construction/spending for anything more than that.

In short, the government is fully authorized to man for emergency services to keep the public safe in our National Parks/Monuments. There is absolutely no authority to expend funds for new construction/practices, for the sole purpose of keeping people from entering.

As for the folks with federal leases who have been evicted, I would sue the officers who evicted you individually and the agency for which they work, under the federal section 1983 civil rights statute. There is nothing in the law that abrogates your rights under those contracts. And if there is a safety issue related to your occupancy, the federal government is specifically authorized to continue manning for that.

Ladies and gentlemen, look at this President with a clear eye and you will see nothing less than a despot. He is engaged in systematic illegal behavior for nothing more than political and financial gain. Our Founding Fathers are weeping.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I saw two stories on KSL today, one was Herbert asking Obama for permission to have the national parks and such run by the state while the fed shut down is going on.
The other was talking about a county commissioner saying he was going to remove the barricades at Lake Powell himself to reopen the park.
I like the second one better, Herbert shouldn't be asking anything, he should have sent an email saying effective immediately all national parks in Utah will be run by the state until the federal gov reopens them. And Utah will be keeping the money while we are running them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

There's no reason for anyone to comply with the "closure" of open land, owned by the public. I don't care where the orders come from. 

NOBODY has the right to keep Americans from visiting American land. 

Kick down the signs, show up in numbers to assert the forceful will of The People.

It's not civil disobedience at this point, it's our civic duty to remind those we've elected who's in charge.

How in the world can you declare the biggest gash on the planet "closed"? It's as "open" as anything on Earth can get!

Enforcement officers who are upholding these closures need to revisit their oath.

Okay, I vented.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Every goverment official that WE the people put in office is to blame,its not just the Ds or just the Rs It is a stupid power ploy on both parties.You can be da$$ sure next election if there is an I by their name they wont get my vote.Its time to clean house,all of them-O,-


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A revision came from the DWR today.

*U.S. Forest Service (USFS) officials informed the Division of Wildlife Resources (DWR) this morning (Wednesday 10/9/2013) that they have reversed their decision to close all USFS boat ramps in Utah as part of the government shutdown. All USFS boat ramps will now be open, including those at Strawberry and Flaming Gorge reservoirs. Forest Service officials also indicated that campgrounds, outhouses and fish cleaning stations will still be closed. Please keep federal closures such as these in mind when planning their activities.*

It sounds like the Strawberry marina ramp is open although it sounds like Renegade ramp was still closed for some reason. :roll:

As for the general arguments, couldn't agree more that it is pure lunacy on the part of the Federal government, both "R"s and "D"s. Utterly disgraceful! Please remember this come election time.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

*on strawberry marina face book *

*Strawberry Bay Marina & Lodge As far as we are aware, the launch ramps at strawberry will remain open until the docks and season slip holders have all been pulled. There is no official timeline on this but it will take several weeks to accomplish. The marina lodge and boat rentals all remain open an will not close.*

*I was Fishing the berry today*


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The best thing we can do for such rediculous BS is not comply. It's our land, a few government officials have no more say over it than us. We work hard and send our taxes to babies who think there our boss.


Actually the best thing you can do is vote eveyone of them out of office. They have become to comfortable in their little world. Time for a change. Show them we are not happy with them.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So last Saturday I was up in Forest Service property in one of our canyons. There was a sign posted on the gate that said it was closed because of the Federal Government shutdown. I hopped over the gate, walked to the river and fished. 

As I fished I thought about all the private property owners who are buying up all the lands with rivers and streams and then posting them. For some reason, I wished all you that are complaining about the Federal Government locking you out of the people's lands, would realize that the private sector is doing it to you too. How does it feel to be locked out? The water and the fish in the rivers and streams are owned by the people, yet we are also allowing private property owners take away our access (from public easements) to recreate on water and wildlife that is owned by the people. It's really no different, yet you want to vent toward the Federal Government. I suggest you get involved in the USAC (Utah Stream Access Coalition) and fight for your right to use Utah's rivers and streams. Don't sit idle on both of these issues or the hunting and fishing for recreational and lifestyle will be taken away from you.


----------

